# Grundlagen Maven und Git/Github



## Turing0001 (4. Apr 2021)

Hallo Java-Fans,

heute bräuchte ich mal euren Rat in einer eher allgemeineren Angelegenheit. Ich muss mich innerhalb einer Woche in die Grundlagen von Maven und Git/Githubb mit Eclipse einarbeiten (ich benutze die Eclipse EE). Hat da jemand von euch einen Tip für ein gutes Tutorial/Buch für einen vollkommen blutigen Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet? Auf youtube gibt es ja jede Menge zu dem Thema, aber kaum etwas aktuelles und bisher habe ich keinen wirklich guten Einstieg in die Themen dort gefunden.


----------



## M.L. (4. Apr 2021)

So gross ist die Veränderungsrate bei den genannten Werkzeugen jetzt nicht, dass nur aktuelle Tutorials in Frage kommen: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/technology.html
Kurz: Maven (oder Gradle) lädt u.a. benötigte Bibliotheken herunter, legt Verzeichnisstrukturen inkl. Dateien an. Git ist ein Standard unter Versionsverwaltungssystemen, Github ein Dienst zum Hosten (und Präsentieren) von Code.


----------



## Turing0001 (4. Apr 2021)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> So gross ist die Veränderungsrate bei den genannten Werkzeugen jetzt nicht, dass nur aktuelle Tutorials in Frage kommen: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/technology.html
> Kurz: Maven (oder Gradle) lädt u.a. benötigte Bibliotheken herunter, legt Verzeichnisstrukturen inkl. Dateien an. Git ist ein Standard unter Versionsverwaltungssystemen, Github ein Dienst zum Hosten (und Präsentieren) von Code.


Vielen Dank für den Tip, das werde ich mir morgen mal genauer ansehen, macht aber auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck.


----------

